# New Info & Question for those who use Baycox



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone: I wanted to let you know that I recently bought Baycox from prehorserace.com. Wasn't the experience I have had in the past. Come to find out the Baycox was 'on backorder'. I guess I was supposed to have been informed of that. Well anyway I asked if there will be problems in the future getting Baycox. The person told me that it is getting more difficult to get it. So.....I am telling you this now so that those of you who use Baycox can order it and have it on hand in case you need it and don't have to wait for it if it is back ordered. That is just a FYI.

Now for my questions:
1. The bottle I got this time says 2.5% oral suspension 200ML. The bottle before never said 2.5% on the bottle. Do any of you know if this is the same product they were selling as before? It has a orange label on it now. Do any of you use this 2.5% suspension liquid?

2. This bottle states for it to be stored at controlled room temp 72-86F. Do Not Let Cool. So....does that mean the bottle I put in the fridge is ruined? I thought you were supposed to have it in the fridge after you opened it. The other bottle I had I think said to keep at under room temp. So I am very confused. Thought I'd ask you all since alot of you use it.

3. I gave my dose over 2 wks ago.....realizing that I needed more than what I had left for my second dose I ordered another couple bottles. But it has been over the 10 days.....is that ok to give a second dose even tho it has been over that 10 days? 

Thank you all for your help with these questions.....still learning!

Tami


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds different to me. What I have says to keep refrigerated. 
Toltrazuril coccidiocide 
Active constituent 50g/l toltrazuril
200ml


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This is half the strength AND if it is the 2.5% solution intended to be put into chicken waterers, it is very caustic. If given directly it will cause burns in the mouth and immediate puking. 
They do compound their own things but, I would at the very least call them and ask if it is the alkaline variety.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I am talking with them now.....they are a crazy company! You can hope none of you have to go through this! They are telling me they won't refund. So I am stuck with the stuff I bought. They are also telling me they have limited supply. So of course they want me to buy more of the stuff they didn't have on their website the first time! UGH. I didn't know what I was buying was different because it is the same price!!! No photo. They had taken off the other product I had bought. It is back now so I could buy more but I am so frustrated!!! Ugh. Not sure what to do. I don't want to give them any business because of this! They aren't willing to work with me at all.

tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

This was the persons response:
It's perfectly fine to use orally. The ph is 7

So the question is: Do I trust them? NO! There is no ph number to call if you have problems. I don't like dealing with companies like this. ugh. But now I am stuck. They won't take it back.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So test it yourself. You can use a ph strip for a fish tank I would think. 

Unfortunately, this is the only company you can get Baycox from with out a prescription from your vet.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I think I might use my vet next time. They were not going to let me return the medicine. They have no phone number to talk with anyone other than ordering. Ugh. So I mentioned maybe I should let the BBB in FL know about what is going on. What else was a person like myself supposed to say? And also told them a few other things about how unhappy I was or something like that. They then said I could return it. Interestingly enough. So it is weird. Also the person I am speaking to online doesn't seem like they know english. Very strange.

Glad it got worked out. Not sure I want to deal with this company again. Never had any experience with them like this before. But beware....apparently they take this product off their website and that is where my confusion started.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I asked if it was alkaline too Jill and that is the same email they stated I could send the product back. Hummm well maybe it wasn't ok to give to my animals after all. So hopefully this experience will help someone else who may have this problem with them in the future. Who knows. Maybe I am the only person who doesn't know the difference between 2.5 and 5% Baycox. But honestly it is the same price...no photo. I learned though to be really careful ordering anything through this company.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I did a little research here. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong 
I went onto vetserv since they sell some rx and have heard of another cocci med that is also a one dose but couldn't remember the name, any ways they have marquis which after a little googling sounds like it's basically the same as the baycox (one dose deal) just a rx. If this is correct and you have a vet you can go threw I would get it with them since vetserv seems to be double the price but hopefully I am correct on the one dose deal because if not and I can't get baycox any more I'm gonna have to work on my running speed to catch kids for a 5 day treatment lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow!!! I just went back to the page and I think if need be I'll take up running!!! I can't afford that!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Found another international company...It looks a lot less shady. http://racehorsemeds.com/product/toltrazuril-oral-suspension-200ml-baycox-copy/


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Jessica yes that is crazy expensive! Wow! I will have to ask my vet. I have a new vet that actually knows about Baycox, the regular vet was mad it used it because he didn't know anything about it. lol. But boy he did see the results Baycox did for my herd, however we got them again. So doing another dose. I just don't want to go through my vet if I don't have to. They are letting me return the wrong product. Although I sure had to make a big stink about it so they would do that. It is crazy! I am thankful though because the stuff they sent me isn't the right stuff. Same bottle but different label.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wish there was something else that worked for cocci. Albon doesn't seem to work for my herd. So if we can't get baycox anymore (the company told me it is getting more difficult to get the med) it will be interesting.

tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never ordered internationally, any special hoops you have to jump threw or is it just order like any place else and probably wait I but longer to get?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I just emailed that company Jill. Thanks for letting me know about them! They at least have a ph number that appears to be a customer service line not just a order number line. And they have their return policy listed there for people so that is good. They won't let people send items back either. So this would be another good option probably. Thanks for telling us about this!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I just asked them what shipping would be to my zip code so will let you know Jessica if it is more expensive...I should know soon. Your in Ca I think and I am in OR so the shipping should not be too different.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one is based in Canada just like the other. They have 100 bottles of Baycox in stock, a toll free customer service number, and veterinarians to e-mail questions to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Goat hiker that's a great site. And great price for the baycox! 

Looks to be British owned.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not uncommon for medicines to be nonreturnable. Even here in the US many are that way due to the nature of them having to be stored a certain temperature and the company can't gaurentee you followed


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It well could be British. I wonder about getting things through customs. They're going to wonder where all the new questions from American goat people are coming from all of a sudden :lol:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jill that is funny! Yeah they probably will wonder! lol. But after my experience I am not thinking I want to buy through that company anymore! I'd be happy for another company to work with! Just thought how they handled it all initially was crazy! There was no way for someone like myself (new to this med) to know that I wasn't getting the same med. Same price, no photo and no % on my bottle so didn't know. If the shipping is ok cost wise I will use this other company you told us about. Hoping this company actually sends me the correct stuff after I ship this back to them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Well the thing is stacey they told me their return policy is on the confirmation page or something like that but my confirmation page never stated anything like that. And they told me they sent emails telling people the med was backordered never got that either. So.....just don't like the shady feeling I am getting from this company. Very glad they took the product back though!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I found this in the new companies terms of use so, it looks like they are right here somewhere even if British owned. 

Although this site may be accessible worldwide, we make no representation that materials on this site are appropriate or available for use in locations outside Canada and the United States,


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing....wow...what a mess...Im passing this info to others as well...

thanks Jill for the new link...guess I better order now!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't tell you enough how happy I am you gave a heads up.
I was waiting to get my credit card bill for my trailer tires so I could get that paid off then was going to order a bunch of baycox so I would be ready for the next batch of kids. So thank you
I have to agree. I would love to hear what they say if all of the sudden a bunch of Americans start ordering from them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They calculated $8.99 to ship to me in Oregon. For you they have Baycox in big 900 ml bottles for $129.95 Jessica.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's not bad and 900 is 4 1/2 of these bottles and I was gonna order 5 of them so I didn't have to worry about running out for awhile so that will be perfect. Thanks you guys


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish they took pay pal! I am a bit nervous giving my credit card number!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Might depend on which credit card you have but usually if there is a issue....say you order something and they charge the wrong amount or they haven't sent the product yet all you have to do is contact the credit card company and they won't pay the bill. Just make sure you keep any receipts. Also if you get random charges on things that you didn't purchase it's the same process. I feel way safer with my credit card info instead of anything that has my bank info


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica and everyone who might want to know. I did contact the other company that Jill told us about here for Baycox....they are very nice and have good customer service as I am seeing already! They told me that shipping of one bottle of Baycox to my Oregon address would be 8.00 and 1.00 more for 1 more bottle. Thought I'd let you all know. I also asked if they were connected to prehorserace.com at all and they said no. So I am glad for that. Had to ask due to my experience! lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I am glad this was helpful for you all! I was floored when this happened to us! Wont ever use this company again. I am sending back what they sent me today and then will be ordering from that other company as well to have more here in case we need it. The other company is supposed to be sending me two bottles of the kind I originally wanted. Will see how that goes. tami


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

What is the dosage for baycox? I am interested for sure in this!! Sounds easier than DiMethox. I was told about it one other time, but cannot remember dosage for kids/adults


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

dose for baycox is 1 cc per 5# once at 3 weeks old, booster in 10 days IF kid is sick with cocci...after that repeat only if needed...
many use it monthly but its not needed...Baycox works totally different then sulfa drugs...using too much can create a resistance...and we dont want that!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Check shelf life before purchasing large amounts. Since you don't need much smaller herds wont use a full 200ml bottle. And then it can expire before you use it all


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no I'll need it lol I didn't even use it threw out all my kids and I'm on my 3rd bottle and I have more does to be bred this go.
But that is a good point to others. Maybe if someone gets a large bottle and arrangements with others to split it up??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> dose for baycox is 1 cc per 5# once at 3 weeks old, booster in 10 days IF kid is sick with cocci...after that repeat only if needed...
> many use it monthly but its not needed...Baycox works totally different then sulfa drugs...using too much can create a resistance...and we dont want that!


If lets say an adult gets sick with cocci, do you still do the booster 10 days after first dose?


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok. My baycox is on it's way to my place from the website given on the top of page 2 of this conversation. That is something you drench correct? This will be my first time using it, and I just want to be sure. Tha nks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep use it as a drench 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

and yes..booster in 10 days if cocci symptoms are present : ) even with adult goats


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks guys.  Much appreciated.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Found another international company...It looks a lot less shady. http://racehorsemeds.com/product/toltrazuril-oral-suspension-200ml-baycox-copy/


I ordered my baycox from this site. It came within a couple of days, and they are really nice to work with. You can also order banamine on this site. I got that as well. Just so people know if no one has ordered from them. Super nice people. That is all.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't ordered yet but almost out of what I have so will probably order this week. Good to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

If you need banamine, or are looking for it, is called Flunixin (generic Banamine), and for 100ml, it is only 17.95. Valley vet is $27 on sale. Just a helpful bit of info.


----------

